# How long for this to heal if it's going to heal?



## eleanor_rigby

Hi all,

Do you know how long it would take for narrowing/anastomotic stricture at the terminal ileum to heal on azathioprine? I started on 6th April 25mg for a week then moved up to 50mg but still having symptoms (wind and cramps). Wondering if/when this will get better without surgical intervention.


----------



## Clash

If the stricturing is due to inflammation then I would think you are waiting for the med to reach therapeutic levels. I think azathioprine takes 3 to 4 months to reach full efficacy. That is not to say that it may not start helping before then.

Good luck I hope everything improves quickly.


----------



## eleanor_rigby

I know there was inflammation (ulcers etc) seen during colonoscopy. I don't know if there is scar tissue as well. CT scan was normal and because of this GI won't do MRE scan. We are taking a "wait and see" approach


----------



## hcrum87hc

It usually takes a few months for Aza to really become effective.  I learned this the hard way.  My doctor didn't tell me that, and I started tapering off Entocort as soon as I started Aza, which led to a flare.  Give it at least 3 months.  My doctor slowly increased my dosage as my blood tests came back.


----------

